# VA Gov. Wants to Sell Infrastructure Naming Rights



## The Davy Crockett (Jan 22, 2012)

Yep, it could happen if our fearless (or maybe shameless) Gov. gets his way...

Link to the article: http://www.wtop.com/?nid=120&sid=2716449

:help: :help: :help:


----------



## Anderson (Jan 23, 2012)

On the one hand, I really don't have a problem with it (particularly if they more or less just get a billboard on the highway indicating their name/showing their logo); on the other hand, there is a distinct part of me that would like to see a traffic reporting embargo on the names (i.e. the various radio stations simply state, en masse, that they will _not_ refer to any interchanges, bridges, etc. by their "sponsored" name.

To be blunt, this is no dumber than some of the random namings of highways for people that nobody knows who they are anymore...or, for that matter, a college renaming an academic building or dorm for someone because of a donation. If anything, I'd be in favor of having the state set up a 501©(3) foundation and agreeing to rename things in exchange for tax deductible donations...do remember that once upon a time, more than one public works project was privately funded.

And to put this another way, would anybody here complain if a high speed line somewhere went in at the price of it being named the "Buffett-Gates Express"?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 23, 2012)

Anderson said:


> On the one hand, I really don't have a problem with it...on the other hand, there is a distinct part of me that would like to see a traffic reporting embargo on the names (i.e. the various radio stations simply state, en masse, that they will _not_ refer to any interchanges, bridges, etc. by their "sponsored" name.)


I don't think that's how naming rights work. In order to get any serious money to change hands _everyone_ has to agree to play along with the naming game. If the name is ignored by everyone but the sponsor then why would they bother to pay for it?



Anderson said:


> To be blunt, this is no dumber than some of the random namings of highways for people that nobody knows who they are anymore.


Why is naming a highway for someone you don't know "dumb" in the first place?



Anderson said:


> And to put this another way, would anybody here complain if a high speed line somewhere went in at the price of it being named the "Buffett-Gates Express"?


They have lines named for builders/operators in Japan. Nothing is preventing that from happening here as well. Then again, there's really only one North American HSR plan of any relevance that hasn't already been killed off, and all the naming rights in the world probably can't save it at this point.

Personally I do everything I can to avoid the near constant onslaught of repetitive advertising I'm exposed to and it's getting harder and harder by the day. If it weren't for services like Netflix I'd never be able to make it through even a single episode of an American television program.


----------



## johnny.menhennet (Jan 23, 2012)

TS, I think you're referencing CHSR, which I agree is a mess. However, going forward, we have DesertXpress, which may be a shining star for HDR, given that investors actually like it.


----------



## Anderson (Jan 23, 2012)

Texas Sunset said:


> Anderson said:
> 
> 
> > On the one hand, I really don't have a problem with it...on the other hand, there is a distinct part of me that would like to see a traffic reporting embargo on the names (i.e. the various radio stations simply state, en masse, that they will _not_ refer to any interchanges, bridges, etc. by their "sponsored" name.)
> ...


The difference with naming a stadium and naming a highway is that usually, stadium naming rights get tied into coverage agreements...that is to say that anyone allowed to cover a game at Arena X needs to refer to it as Arena X. With a highway, it's pretty hard to enforce that sort of agreement on the folks referring to it...heck, it's only FCC restrictions (and offending the audience) that stop broadcasters from referring to a given highway as "that [bleep] mess of pavement in [place name]" if people colloquially call it that. I think it would be _very_ hard for the state government to turn to a TV station and require them to refer to a given bridge by its sponsor's name (the first amendment being the first amendment).



> Anderson said:
> 
> 
> > To be blunt, this is no dumber than some of the random namings of highways for people that nobody knows who they are anymore.
> ...


Well, I could point out that the government usually ends up having to replace or add a bunch of signs, so there's a cost to taxpayers associated with it. Honestly, though, it often feels like a pointless feel-good gesture. In particular, that a given highway is dedicated in memory of person X is often of little or no interest to me if I know the highway number and it's known by that number...adding a name really only serves a purpose if differentiation is needed.



> Anderson said:
> 
> 
> > And to put this another way, would anybody here complain if a high speed line somewhere went in at the price of it being named the "Buffett-Gates Express"?
> ...


I'll echo the point about the Desert Xpress...honestly, if they were offering a link closer into LA, I'd be seriously looking at buying a small amount of stock there, both as a risk and as a sign of support for the project.



> Personally I do everything I can to avoid the near constant onslaught of repetitive advertising I'm exposed to and it's getting harder and harder by the day. If it weren't for services like Netflix I'd never be able to make it through even a single episode of an American television program.


I've used some rather aggressive ad blockers in the past, and I'll pointedly cut off the sound when ads are playing.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Mar 20, 2012)

It has happened: http://www.wtop.com/?nid=120&sid=2792269

I'm starting a collection to name the Richmond-Petersburg Bypass (I-295) after General U. S. Grant, especially since its building destroyed so many sites associated with the campaign to take/defend Richmond during the Civil War. This should be a big hit with the locals, don't ya think? :giggle:


----------



## CHamilton (Mar 20, 2012)

"People aren't going to spend millions of dollars to put their name on a bridge and be associated with congestion." Coronary Bypass?


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Mar 20, 2012)

CHamilton said:


> "People aren't going to spend millions of dollars to put their name on a bridge and be associated with congestion." Coronary Bypass?


I can see Pfizer, who probably has enough cash to pay for such things, naming it the Lipitor Bypass. :blink:

Mrs. Crockett suggested the I-95, I-495 & I-395 interchange naming rights being bought by Ronzoni Spaghetti. :giggle:


----------



## Anderson (Mar 22, 2012)

An interesting question: What secondary roads are involved? I ask because you've got a lot of county routes that might or might not be involved, and there's the potential for either A) confusion if a name is changed outright or B) silliness/ignored names if they're just appended. For example, if "Jamestown Road" in Williamsburg is renamed for John Smith, does it become "John Smith Road", "John Smith Jamestown Road", etc.?

Of course, I'm suddenly tempted to try and give something a benign but insanely long tongue-twisting name or name something after an inside joke. I'm wondering if you can play a joke on people if you pay enough?

Edit: Another question: How long does the name "stick" for? I don't think people will pony up money for something that can be changed on them next week, but I also highly doubt that names would be perpetual.


----------



## Texan Eagle (Apr 7, 2012)

This experiment of selling train names for sponsorship was tried by Indian Railways in 2007. A train named Kovai Express was renamed to _Vodafone Kovai Express _and the train exteriors painted with ads of the telecom company-







One more train was renamed _Kurkure Express_ after a brand of chips and there was also _Idea Prayagraj Express_ named after a cellular telecom provider. However, within three months, the Railway Board abandoned this experiment after passengers complained that it is making things difficult and confusing.


----------

